# nail bed injury procedures - lacerations visualized



## ggparker14 (Jan 30, 2014)

Can I please get help with procedure code(s) for the following procedure(s)?

Procedure:  Nerve Block, Nail Trephination, nail Bed Reconstruction with suture

the patient's thumbnail was carefully lifted from the bed with copious irrigation of nail bed and thorough inspection. No FB visualized, no lacerations visualized. Nail was then trephinated with cautery kife and placed back into place with the nail bed. A 3-0 nylon monofilament suture was then placed through the trephinated hole at the medial-inferior edge of nailbed, and sutured into place. Patient's thummbnail was then covered with bacitracin adn strile gauze, wrapped in ace bandage for further support.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## JesseL (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm not sure but I would consider 11730 & 11760.  I'm probably wrong but I can't find a code for Nail Trephination.  But it seem's like avulsion of nail plate was done.

Nail Procedure CPT Codes

Trimming of nondystrophic nails, any number (11719)
Avulsion of nail plate, partial or complete, simple; single (11730)
Avulsion of nail plate, partial or complete, simple; each additional nail plate (11732)
Evacuation of subungual hematoma (11740)
Excision of nail and nail matrix, partial or complete, eg, ingrown or deformed nail) for permanent removal (11750)
Excision of nail and nail matrix, partial or complete, eg, ingrown or deformed nail) for permanent removal; with amputation of tuft of distal phalanx (11752)
Biopsy of nail unit eg, plate, bed, matrix, hyponychium, proximal and lateral nail folds separate procedure (11755)
Repair of nail bed (11760)
Reconstruction of nail bed with graft (11762)
Wedge excision of skin of nail fold eg, for ingrown toenail) (11765)


----------



## amaliaohe@yahoo.com (Sep 8, 2016)

*Cpt 11730-51 billed with cpt 11755-no mod, please help me understand*

My Employer wants to bill the claim out this way. It always gets denied for bundling. The rep from the Insurance said if I use the correct modifier it will pay. I am not sure what modifier I should use except the location mod like FA. Can anyone help me please.



Thank you

Amalia Ohe


----------



## daedolos (Feb 15, 2018)

Would you code for the digital blocks?

Peace
?_?


----------

